# Raw feeders and Boarding?



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Occasionally, I have to board my dogs for a couple days if I have to go out of town. Was wondering what some of you raw feeders do in this case?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Do you feed kibble at all?
If not...you could buy pre-packaged RAW...and bring that to the boarding facility....much easier for them than having chunks of raw meat and bones for the employees to feed.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I just made up a bag of food for each feeding and labeled it like "Monday AM" "Monday PM" I split it and gave bones in the morning and meat in the afternoon. That way, I knew that there would be someone there for the several hours after the bone meal.

If it had been longer than a couple days, I would have probably done pre-packaged for the last couple. The most I ever boarded was 4 days, so I just froze the meat before I took it in. It was still nice and fresh by the 4th day.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I phoned around and found a place where they were okay with me bringing in raw, frozen and split up into individual meals like Dainerra did. They kept it in a fridge for me. Since it was only a couple of days, it was fine. 

Normally, I would have just got the boarding kennel to feed kibble for a couple of days to not complicate things, but Keeta as incontinence issues if not on raw 100% (I've tried home-cooked, nothing but sardines, high-quality cat food, etc - only raw works for her).


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks! I will have to talk to my boarder the next time around. The Pre-packaged would probably be the easiest, but I have to drive 45min to get it. They've only been back on raw for about a week now, but trying to get them to really eat the kibble after feeding raw usually takes a few days as they have to be starving!


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

I hope you find someone you trust. 

I boarded Lincoln for 2 days and I gave them the pre packaged raw to feed. when I picked him up he had kibble poos. I knew they never fed him his raw but rather fed him what food they had there...Science Diet because they didnt agree with raw. 

I will not board my dog every again unless its with family or a friend.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I do boarding here. As long as the food is brought in in such a way that all I have to do is thaw and open a bag for each feeding I'm great with it. The raw fed dogs are much easier to clean up after!
Most of our clients who feed raw pre-package the food themselves instead of buying a packaged raw. They just label each bag by day and the dog's name and that is it. I keep it all in my big freezer and each day when I feed the dog I get the next day's food out and put in the refrigerator to thaw for the next day. Then I just rinse out the ziploc baggie and put it back in the freezer and then throw all the bags out on trash day, this avoids the rotting meat smell in the trash can in the summer.

Annette


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Pretty much same here athough I haven't boarded her she went to doggie day care a few times while I worked long hours. I would make sure they had the meat only meal and I would do bone at home as I don't trust anyone else with bones JUST in case something happens. For me if I was boarding for a period of time I would probably grind up the bone so they still get a full balanced meal but not having to worry about them not watching your dogs very well. If it's a short time maybe even bone powder would work for a few days? Not sure on that last one but definitely just pre pack it and I would watch out with having others feed bones unless they have experiance with raw so know they have to watch your dog while it eats and warning signs to look for etc..


----------



## mjrlepo (Nov 8, 2010)

I find that bringing freeze dried raw like Stella and Chewy or Primal works great for boarding, it's a bit expensive but at least they won't complain it's too messy.


----------

